# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czy to podwichnięcie soczewki?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Synek ma teraz 8 miesięcy. Podczas badania usg oczka, które miało miejsce w trakcie silnego zapalenia spojowek lekarz miał podejrzenia podwichnięcia soczewki w jednym oczku. Później lekarz okulista, który go badał stwierdzil, że nie może zbyt dobrze obejrzeć oka bo jest stan zapalny ale nie drga tęczowka. Jak powinna wyglądać diagnoza podwichniętej soczewki? Czy usg daje pewność? Czy taką nieprawdilowość może stwierdzić zwykły okulista? Czy to, że tęczowka nie drga wyklucza podwichnięcie soczewki czy nie?

----------

